# Audio Industry



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Last weekend my dad and I co sponsored a MECA show in Tucson. It was a very good show, with a great turn out. We had a lot of support from Bob Morrow and Doug Dobson getting POP to hand out at the show and product to display, whilethe host location was great with space, power and food as well as providing hot chocolate.

One thing that was very much an oddity was the lack of audio shops and manufacturers at an audio show. I don’t know what is the mentality of shops going to small shows and what your thoughts are, but we paid $50 to set up a tent, bring out products, and show case a demo car, but the sales in return far recouped the cost of entrance. 

I know business is tough and customers are flowing to the internet, but wouldn’t this be the perfect time to grab the customer and bring them in? Customers who see what people are doing and want what they have? Willing to spend money right now? 

The industry is only as big as we make it… I’ve been told by several people that wish they saw more of the enthusiasm that I have for what I do in more people. The big question is when did you lose that enthusiasm? Didn’t we all start from nothing at some point? No matter how much you adore sound quality now, didn’t loud obnoxious bass bring you in? 

MECA in Arizona is planning several SQ oriented events which we hope can muster some nice installs and beautifully sounding vehicle. We will also be conducting judge training sometime soon as well. But even then, whenever there is a normal sound competition such as Import Face Off, USACi and MECA everyone is invited to come, you never know you might actually have fun. 

Everyone is in this industry together and if everyone plays their part, then everyone benefits. Like I said before the industry is only as big as we make it.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Being an AZ native (lived in Tucson for 16 years), I could offer one explanation. Seem to be fewer and fewer shops all the time and even fewer that know anything beyond what the literature says for the 2 brands they offer.

The Audio Expresses of the world aren't interested and likely the smaller shops either don't know about the event or don't really have anything to showcase. Went to a small shop in Phoenix and it's like guys don't even have demo cars or anything to show their chops. Couldn't recognize most brands I mentioned and I wasn't even dipping into Madisound/PE brands. Sad, because I love seeing and hearing unique rides.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Cabinatan1 said:


> Last weekend my dad and I co sponsored a MECA show in Tucson. It was a very good show, with a great turn out. We had a lot of support from Bob Morrow and Doug Dobson getting POP to hand out at the show and product to display, whilethe host location was great with space, power and food as well as providing hot chocolate.
> 
> One thing that was very much an oddity was the lack of audio shops and manufacturers at an audio show. I don’t know what is the mentality of shops going to small shows and what your thoughts are, but we paid $50 to set up a tent, bring out products, and show case a demo car, but the sales in return far recouped the cost of entrance.
> 
> ...


PM'ed you


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Most local shows you will not see manufacture. They will typically be at the bigger shows like finals, SBN. There is one local show I have ever see a manufacture(s) at and that is the MSA car show in Conway, Ar. Not saying it doesn't happen but IMO local shops should be more open to supporting the local shows.


----------



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Even then, what is the issue with asking for POP to give away and bringing some product to sell?

I had no issue when I asked Hybrid Audio, Arc Audio, Hertz and Audison for t-shirts, lanyards, flyers, etc.

If flyers were constantly posted to the shops that follow this forum would they still consider showing, now that they know?

As more companies combine to sponsor shows together, the price goes down, and at that point your knowledge and ability to sell the product are what you use to generate business.

Car audio has lasted this long because of the buzz the shows generated. You can have more SpringBreak Nationals, more diverse finals, more "grand" shows if you participate.

We are no work out of a flashy show room business, we work full time normal jobs but let our work speak for itself, which has always worked for us. Publicity is publicity, you bring a piece of art, the easier it is to generate business.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

The original poster brings up good points. We read what people are doing, but show time comes we never see them. An audio shop should want to participate in the shows. I saw a mention of Audio Express. While audio express doesn't directly sponsor events, one of their managers is a strong competitor. 

The small shops should definitely want to get involved on all levels. When a competitor competes a vehicle built by a shop and that vehicle wins, it speaks volumes for that shop. 

When organizing shows, we ask audio shops to host. The typical response is that they can not afford it. Honestly I don't think that is the case. Yes we know this a hard economy, bit I don't believe that they can't afford it is the truth. 
I believe it is they don't want to be bothered or put in the Minimal effort to host a show. 

I will break down the process and the price of doing a show. 
I typically work with two organizations on hosting shows.
Here is the break down. 
MECA-
$75 membership fee. Includes the ability to sell MECA memberships and host shows plus advertisement on their website. Awards are paid for by the host. 

USACI-
$50 single points sanctioning fee, $75 sanctioning fee for double point show
Awards are paid for by the host. 

As you see the price is minimal. Awards are what make a show. You can get a nice trophy package for around $500. In the audio industry we all know what the mark up is on electronics and this show could be paid for by the sale of 3-5 pieces of equipment. At the most. Or a shop could get a couple if sponsors and have no out if pocket costs. 

We just hosted Winter SoundFest in Tucson and there was $0 out of pocket expenses for their show. They were able to secure 6 sponsors. Their show was a big triple point show. The profit the host made from the show was great. (They are restaurant and car shop)

Hopefully this break down is there to put people at ease. The biggest thing about these shows is that it is they are fun and they build a comradary in the industry.


----------

